# Drag Launching



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

I need some advice from you drag pro's out there. I've got an 02 Spec V, and I'm having a really hard time on take off. I've read alot on launching, but the standard advice has me spinning till redline in first and second gear. I've even taken my tire pressure down to as low as 20. I was at the drag strip last night and my best short time was 2.81, which is pretty horrible. I also wasn't able to break a 16 in the 1/4.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm not a pro or anything, but don't release the clutch all the way and give it more gas.....if your tires are spinning on the get go, you won't go anywhere faster. On stock tires designed for normal day use, spinning them won't do any good. If you had slicks, then spinning them would actually do something good. You just have to play around. Don't try the same thing twice if it didn't work the first time.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

practice your launch rpm with the dump method. hold the R's around 13 to 1500 and dump (not side stepping) the clutch and floor the gas. what you want is for the tires (street) to spin just slightly this way you are extracting the maximun grip from the tires (use of the term hooking up) hold first till just under redline (where the qr25de develops its max hp) speed shift hold second till 6K etc. it takes some finess to get it down right. too low rpm the engine bogs too high and you make smoke clouds. 

also try to avoid spinning at gear changes this also causes your e.t.'s to increase.

dropping the tire pressure on standard steel belted tires actually hurts you a little since when you underinflate tires of this type what happens is the outer edges make most of the contact with the road. the center bows inward (towards the rim) try 28 psi


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

That advice is probably more benificial that mine.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Hold the RPM up to 3000 and drop the clutch without giving it anymore gas. As soon as the car moves forward, put it on the floor. If the car spins too much still try it at 2000 RPM. If the car hooks and bogs, try 4000 RPM. 
Don't let the clutch out and step on the gas at the same time. Always let the clutch out first then step into the gas. 
I've found that 16lbs. of air works good with radials. Don't do a big burn out. Standard radials get slippery when over heated. Hope this helps you. I have about 2000 passes on my 200sx.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

I've been flooring it when letting out the clutch instead of just letting out the clutch, I'll give that a try this wednesday(only day our local strip is open) and see if there is any improvement. I'll also have a 75 shot nitrous express kit in then so I'll let you all know what times I can come up with. Out of curiousity, what times are you all getting with your cars?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I only have a 1.6 GA16DE with bolt ons and it runs 15.6 with 16 inch wheels, all motor and nothing taken out of it. It has run a 14.7 with 50 horsepower NOS and only a K&N airfilter and free flowing muffler. At that time it only ran low 17's on the motor. It should run high 13's now with the NOS. I just need to put SER injectors in it and have the ECU reprogrammed again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

i also had problems trying to launch my car, but i managed to run a 15.71


----------



## AaroNX (Jun 18, 2002)

Do not use nitrous on your spec V if you are still running in the 16s. Learn how to drive the thing first. If you can't launch it normal you sure as hell won't be able to drive with nitrous.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

Although I still have alot of problems launching, I'm running 13's now with my NX kit. The 2 aren't really related, and I'm not that convinced its me and not poor traction of the car. I get a 2.1 60 on my friends mustang.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Can someone tell me what speed shifting(power shifting) is? how to do it? Thanks.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Power shifting is when you leave the motor under power and shift. In other words after you launch you put the gas pedal to the floor and shift real fast with the gas pedal still on the floor. As you push the clutch in the car will want to rev so you have to do it fast! When I race my car the pedal is on the floor from the time I leave the line until I go through the finish line and then I finally lift.


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

hey mike what size wheels and tires would you recomend that i get on my 1.6L sentra, i have just put in a new tarco tranny with a lower final gear, unorthadox racin flywheel and a hyperactive racing 4 puck clutch, i have been told verying things about breaking it in. i've been told that there is no break in, i've been told to wait a week, 3 weeks ect. i just wanted to know from you how you think that i should drive my clutch, btw i just got it done and outa the shop yesterday, so i havent really done anything yet. 

thanks for any help you can give me


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

leave the line on the third yellow


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> I have about 2000 passes on my 200sx.


wow!


----------

